# New member from Ohio



## Amanda B (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello!

I've been a riding instructor and horse trainer for quite a few years, so I hope to be able to contribute some useful information, as well as getting some insight into situations of my own. My horses are OTTBs that I adopted through CANTER. Love them! 

I'm not doing much with them lately due to a car accident that I am recovering from, but I can type and surf the 'net! A little nervous about having to go back to my other job next week - not sure if I'm quite up to it.  We'll see...

Amanda


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

welcome from a fellow ohioan - cincy area here. Where in ohio are you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

welcome to the forum
so sorry about your car accident..glad you are on the mends
I'm sure its scary going back to work..heck I take a deep breath just after a vacation..can't imagine after a car accident.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Sorry to hear about your accident. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Are you based in a stable here in NE Ohio?


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum I am sure you do good at you job just because you are thinking of it good luck


----------



## Amanda B (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone! My horses live at Hidden Creek Stables in Montville which is in the NE in Geauga county.


----------

